# It's all Smitty's fault....



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

The Yankee sonofabiotch.

Oh.... yummy....

Young lady! You'll never find a husband if you show every tom, dick and harry the contents of your box....


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Bad Smitty... Bad Smitty...

Lumpy, nice purchase...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Resting in bed....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice purchases Lumpy !!!

I guess Smitty is a good influence.


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

Yummy! :dr


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Let me know if ya'll want some pictures of the brevas too


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Let me know if ya'll want some pictures of the brevas too


Sure we like ****... I personally would like a review of both...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, a review should come in time... but until then, it's time for some MM ****...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice buy, and nice coolerdor. I also he think he is a good influence. Let us know how those smoke.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'm about done w/ a box of Divinos,very tasty indeed enjoy Lumpy!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Atta' boy, Lumpy.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the pics! Nice purchase! :dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nice Jim! But I still see room in that cooler.

*BUY MORE*


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nice Jim! But I still see room in that cooler.
> 
> *BUY MORE*


Subtle. As a brick...


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice.... Now they just needs some more friends


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Damn those look good! Very cool looking humi set-up you have there, too!!


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Timberlake2006 said:


> Nice.... Now they just needs some more friends


I was thinkin 01 RG slenderellas and 90 ERDM demi tasse, having done a bit of searching....


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

joe has a way of pushing people down the slope...


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Very Nice Indeed!!!

Johnny


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

1990 ERDM Demi Tasse and 2003 Fonseca Delicias.... I still blame Smitty.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

A bit more ****....
1990 Demi Tasse

03 Delicias


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like Smitty is throwing off a cliff !


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice, Lumpy. Are you out of room yet?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bigwaved said:


> Nice, Lumpy. Are you out of room yet?


No he isn't. And he's yet to see my picks of the week


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Nice, Lumpy. Are you out of room yet?


Very nice Lumpy, more important question are you out of money yet???


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> No he isn't. And he's yet to see my picks of the week


Picks of the week? How do I find out about these? :dr


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dunng said:


> Picks of the week? How do I find out about these? :dr


You live in limey land  :r


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> You live in limey land  :r


I guess anywhere but :u

BTW - was not asking for a source, I was not sure if it was recommendations on what to get...


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh.... dear.... hello habanos, good bye credit....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Oh.... dear.... hello habanos, good bye credit....


You could make some extra dough by becoming an escort for retired nuns...That would afford you at least a box of Cremosas.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

dunng said:


> I guess anywhere but :u
> 
> BTW - was not asking for a source, I was not sure if it was recommendations on what to get...


Well... lookie here a nice sticky:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you DG, but I have seen that before... I'm always looking for other recommendations...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lumpold said:


> Oh.... dear.... hello habanos, good bye credit....


You need to look at it differently Jim. Your _building_ credit


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> You need to look at it differently Jim. Your _building_ credit


you recently just told me this.
I don't buy it lol


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

you interested in a trade?


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice score Lump. They look choice.

Doc


----------

